

On the Perils of Owning a Vanity Username - shahartal
http://shahart.al/2013/07/13/on-the-perils-of-owning-a-vanity-username/

======
johnsoncarity
Why not use your actual name? Why do people have to give themselves stupid
nicknames? It's so incredibly childish. I don't get it. My name is John Son-
Carity, so that's my user name.

~~~
draugadrotten
Privacy, for starters.

Using a different nickname for different domains of online services helps
preventing the casual google-user from finding out all online activites of a
person. Example: I use different nicknames for HN and flashback.org, so you
can't find my flashback post history by googling my HN username.

Using different user names also helps me remembering which password I used for
that account.

